# How to start looking for accommodation/ arrival experience



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Well assuming that all is successful with ITA and PR, we don't hv job offer, we gave two teens.

I'm trying to think how in earth will we go when there is no job yet? How will I know where to find a flat? I would love auckland but maybe better chance at finding a j j job in other parts of NZ. 





Can anyone share thier initial arrival experience ??

EOI selected with 160pts sep 18,2013. ITA arrived oct 4 2013.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Loool. I meant we *have *two teens. 
Don't want ppl to think we giving our kids away. Loool. 
Smart phone Autospell

EOI selected with 160pts sep 18,2013. ITA arrived oct 4 2013.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

What industry are you in? Where you can find work wil be dictated by this.
For example, if you are in IT then you'll mainly be looking in Auckland, Wellington or Christchurch (although there are limited jobs in Hamilton).


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

I work in Computer Science in the Higher Education area, I wouldn't mind seeking a job in the IT industry, I hv a PHd in CS.

It's just upon arrival, do most ppl stay at hotels, short term rentals??

EOI selected with 160pts sep 18,2013. ITA arrived oct 4 2013.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

simply me said:


> I work in Computer Science in the Higher Education area, I wouldn't mind seeking a job in the IT industry, I hv a PHd in CS. It's just upon arrival, do most ppl stay at hotels, short term rentals?? EOI selected with 160pts sep 18,2013. ITA arrived oct 4 2013.


We stayed in a holiday cottage for the first 8 weeks. Fully furnished 3 bed home with all white ware and a decent garden. All we had were suitcases full of clothes and essential baby equipment so made sense to get somewhere that had everything in it.
Lots of people also use motels which are quite comfortable and fully furnished but they are just a smaller space. Decent motel complexes should have a laundry area and may have a spa pool / swimming pool and of course you can park your car right outside the door.
Quite good budget wise as you can negotiate high discounts for staying in a motel for a long period.

For holiday homes look on www.bookabatch.co.nz or www.holidayhouses.co.nz plus other sites.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> We stayed in a holiday cottage for the first 8 weeks. Fully furnished 3 bed home with all white ware and a decent garden. All we had were suitcases full of clothes and essential baby equipment so made sense to get somewhere that had everything in it.
> Lots of people also use motels which are quite comfortable and fully furnished but they are just a smaller space. Decent motel complexes should have a laundry area and may have a spa pool / swimming pool and of course you can park your car right outside the door.
> Quite good budget wise as you can negotiate high discounts for staying in a motel for a long period.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! 
Loads of things to consider.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

When we moved to Rotorua last year, we were able to find a furnished townhome at a resort on the lake for $300 a week. Worked out well until furniture arrived. Found it through real estate.nz.co. Check that and with individual real estAte agencies. Best of luck


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Also check vrbo.com for Auckland condos. Some averaged 100 to 150 a night. Each is owned privately and you could see if they would offer a discount


----------

